# World Famous Lipizzaner Stallions *Pic Heavy*



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all! 

A couple weeks ago my family and I went to a neighboring town to see the Lipizzaner show. The photographer in me really _really_ wished it had been dark outside so they could have used a spotlight (that would have been so dramatic!).....but I'm glad to have gotten these shots at least. lol They were absolutely beautiful horses!

And yes, I checked. They ARE stallions. (or at least some of them are) I also got to see their big bus that they haul in...HUGE. wow. I don't know how they travel quietly with stallions, but they do. They're in work mode, not breeding mode, I guess. And very well trained. 

Oh, and they also had a big, gorgeous Friesian backstage, but they didn't use him in the show. Darnit. 

On to pics.....









Their quadrilles were very good. 



















Flying lead change.



































































































More coming.....


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

People don't give stallions enough credit sometimes. They aren't monsters. These guys show that nicely. They travel together and are stalled close to each other, and we hear of no problems involving their behavior towards each other or humans. 

These pictures are wonderful! I love the flying lead change pictures and the first one of your second post very much.


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

o wow - i was lucky enough to see these beautiful animals in Vienna at the spanish riding school - unfortunately tho the stallions were on break  but we saw the mares and foals and the driving Lipizzaners and the young stallions that are currently about o start training - pic of me and my sister below at the spanish riding school befor the show


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome pictures! I remember when they came to my area & we went. They were incredible! Such gorgeous horses & fancy movers  I took a bazillion pictures too only they're not nearly as nice as yours! The arena they were in was bad for photo taking, especially with my camera lol. Got some nice videos too (for me ha ha) i'd LOVE to see them again.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Great pics they were in my area a few years ago but I wasn't able to go.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Wow! I remember seeing them a few years ago with my old trainer. I've always wanted to work with Lipizzaners. Gorgeous photos


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Can I have one? Pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!! They are gorgeous.

I want to go see them perform someday.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

So gorgeous! Did you get a pic of the van they traveled in?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

That would have been great, I would love to see them perform one day. How hard would it be to keep them clean though? hehe


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

So awesome!


----------



## bellebarrelracer77 (Jun 22, 2011)

wow those horses are beautiful but i still think they should wear helmets when doing such extreme movements like those  youre good at taking pictures!!!! WOW!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

arent they absouletly stunning


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

:shock: Check out the guy on the rearing horse with no stirrups!!! 
I've been in this situation but not so willingly ****!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> So gorgeous! Did you get a pic of the van they traveled in?


Thanks, everyone for the comments! Yes, they were so gorgeous. Unfortunately, no pictures of the van. I was too "in awe" of it to remember I had a camera. :lol: It was huge, though. It almost made me wonder if the horses had box stalls. Wish I could have seen the inside. 

That guy without stirrups had an incredible seat. :shock: He is the head rider/trainer....and it showed.


----------

